# Pc Prob



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

My BB is going slooooooooow.

NTL said to delete peer to peer software.

Which counts as peer to peer?

Thanks


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Any file sharing software, I use Limewire but you can switch that off so it dosent run in the background


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

this is pretty good for showing packet loss etc and gives advise on your connection ,run the tweak test and input your line speed etc ,if using a telephone line i.e bt adsl the connection to choose will be pppoa.

*forgot to add, make sure you are not downloading/uploading anything else when you do the test.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just run this tweak test on my machine







says it's all okay but recommends to download Dr TCP and adjust my RWIN to 4096-8192


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if your not sure then i wouldnt bother messing with rwin, timeouts and packetloss are the worst iirc ,im sure that there are some ppl who work in networking in here, my knowledge is pretty basic in this area.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Just run this tweak test on my machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh the old Receive Window size ploy......

Your problem might just be contention on your line, early evening everyone is accessing the internet









Toby


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks guys will take that old bit of advice "if it's not broken "


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks all.

Tried Pugster's test. Reported 99% efficiency. So i'm confused. Fair enough time of day. However it does it all times of day, so maybe I have something loaded it don't like.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

can you post a pic of all your running processes? press allt-control-del then select processes and post a screenshot,it will look something like this


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I wonder if NTL could be throttling your bandwidth Paul? Do you download a lot of stuff?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> I wonder if NTL could be throttling your bandwidth Paul? Do you download a lot of stuff?


Mmmmmm

Recently Stan yes

2 films last 2 days-but lot of songs


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> I wonder if NTL could be throttling your bandwidth Paul? Do you download a lot of stuff?


yeah, alot of isp's have started to throttle bandwidth







,if you are using bit torrent you can get round this at the moment by using a client like u-torrent that uses protocol encryption


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> can you post a pic of all your running processes? press allt-control-del then select processes and post a screenshot,it will look something like this


How do i take a shot of it?


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Tried Pugster's test. Reported 99% efficiency. So i'm confused. Fair enough time of day. However it does it all times of day, so maybe I have something loaded it don't like.


How are you connected to BB (ethernet card and cable, wireless via USB) is it knowingly shared with anyone? When you are not browsing is the network icon in your system tray showing activity?

What security software do you have running(virus, firewall, spyware sniffer)?

Are you getting lots of picture files on your drive? Someone I know had his PC turned into a Zombie Porn Server.

I'm no expert







but this info might help someone who is









Toby


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

press print screen then paste it into mspaint or another graphic program and save it ,then post as normal pic,tho tbh if you are downloading alot as stan said your isp is prob strangling your bandwidth.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Best advice I can give to P2P users is avoid peak hours ie; 6pm to 11pm. Most ISPs (even if they don't state it) will probably throttle P2P users if they consume a lot of bandwidth during peak hours.

It might be advisable to limit monthly up/ downloads to less than or equal to 30Gb.

Tiscali has a fair usage policy and I stick to it like glue, I've had no problems so far even streaming video during peak hours. It maybe that uploading to P2P clients buggers up their bandwidth and ability to maintain service, particular during peak hours.

Please note that I download (I upload very little because I use HTTP or FTP rather than torrents or P2P) up to 30 Gb a month when new Linux distros come out and the way the size of them is increasing I could easily go over that figure.









ISPs do monitor your usage and can throttle your bandwidth if that usage might restict its ability to provide advertised service to other users. That will be included in the licence agreement that non of us have read.









We are being watched but not as much as we might be if the US corporates have their way.

I won't comment further, my comments on this can be seen on the forum of PCLinuxOS.

I haven't even posted any links. 

That's what Google is for.

M$ hates Google.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Best advice I can give to P2P users is avoid peak hours ie; 6pm to 11pm. Most ISPs (even if they don't state it) will probably throttle P2P users if they consume a lot of bandwidth during peak hours.
> 
> It might be advisable to limit monthly up/ downloads to less than or equal to 30Gb.
> 
> ...


How can I use FTP INSTEAD OF p2p? Dont know which i which









Got one problem sorted. Now my screen is v small, despite having resolution up full. What have I done?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

what p2p software are you using? like i said ,you can get round traffic shaping by using a client that uses protocol encryption.

for torrent files use u torrent ,once set up goto options >preferences >network , and make sure protocol encryption is enabled.

if you are usng software like limewire/morpheus ,then change to ares ,this hasd given me no probes at the moment.

for downloading i would recommend torrent files ,i use iso hunt and torrent reactor  most of the time


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks Pugster.

Got Ares - just getting used to it.

May have already posted this other prob. Reinstalled Windows but my screen is small - even with resolution up full.

Anyone care to advise please?

I somehow got 2 versions of Windows running. May need a full format?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

for the graphics problem you could try uninstalling the graphics card drivers and downloading/reinstalling the latest ones (download the lastest ones first then uninstall old ones then install latest) ,as for the 2 versions of windows i dunno how you did that ,you usually have to install another version from scratch on the same/different partition ,if it asks you which one to use at boot then yes you have installed another one


----------

